# Male or female-asking for a friend



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I have some family members who are considering getting a Shepherd in the next year or two and I’m helping them figure out what gender they should get. They already have two mixed breed males (BC mix and Golden/Shepherd/collie(?) Both of them are super passive and submissive but one of them is known to get up in other dogs’ faces to steal their toys which I could see going south with the wrong dog. Which would be better, male or female?


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I would think that a female would fit in better.


----------

